# Check out RatSpace instead of MySpace



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

This is fairly new, I believe its been running for a week or two. I signed up and it seems fun for us rattie lovers. You can set up your page very similiar to your my space. 

http://ratspace.ning.com/


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

That has got to be the best idea ever.
How cute <3


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

thats cute lol
I'm definantly signing up ^-^

Nikki >.<


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Im Signing up !


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll definitely sign up!! But I'm such a dork....I already have a myspace for Roxie, and one for my mice! haha


Also, here's Roxie's myspace profile, just incase you'd like to add her. hahaha Oh, and it was created when she thought to be a male, and her name was Ralphie. lol

http://www.myspace.com/ralphietherat


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Just signed up! When it gets approved let's add eachother ^__^


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm going to give it a look as well


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool idea, I'm signing up as well. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Are you signing up your rats or yourselves?
And one profile per rat or just lump all three together?


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I am on there as the Mayor! thats my Myspace name...When I signed up I was tired and it took me a good 5 minutes to figure out what it was, even though the name was RATSPACE lol...I had a brain malfunction that night. Than once i figured it out i got excited.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a neat idea! I san't say whether it's cute or neat or not because I just signed up and my profile is pending approval! lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm on there, my name is tanya and you'll probably find me on the last page as i signed up last week


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I signed Templeton up!!!! I am still waiting for approval though. If I do get in (if my rat gets in) my name will be Templeton!!

whoever thought of this was a genius!!!


----------



## VetTech (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm on there too, guys... my nick is the same as on here. 

Deb


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Approval Pending! My name is the same as on here. See you all in the blogs!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! see you all on there


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm signing up why not, probably keep the same name.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Pending Approval
(lied about age ofcourse though lol)


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Matt_2008 = Me


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

http://ratspace.ning.com/profile/HylaW


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

im on! DuncanDonut. this is cute


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

how long does it take to get approved?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

immediately 

did you get your confirmation email?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

no i didnt


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

It took me a day to get my approval. 

http://ratspace.ning.com/profile/Rachel84


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I got mine havnt decorated or anything yet though

Rachel i left you a comment

heres mine guys 

http://ratspace.ning.com/profile/Elizabeth65


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i signed up for ratspace on februrary 15th, so it's def been up and running for a while.  i'm onlyono on there too, so come find me.


----------

